# Lake Biscarrosse



## judoace43 (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anyone been to Lake Biscarrose in France- if so does anyone know the best sites to stay at- (Its the one with the salt water lake opening out into the sea-)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What's best? Cheapest? Most facilities? Lakeside? Etc.

I only know what's in the MHF database? None of those suit?

Dave
Edit: Do you mean Lake Biscarrose which exits at Mimizan or the Arcachon Basin?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

try this

http://www.carisma.co.uk/biscarosse.htm

Not been to this site but stayed in the same region.

rained for two weeks solid.

Dave p


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When our Daughter was younger we used to go to Biscarosse with the caravan every Summer. The whole of the Landes area is the Euroholiday scene .
Our favorite site on the lake was Camping Mayotte , the inland lakes are fresh water by the way - no salt and good aceess from the numerous lakeside beaches.
http://www.mayottevacances.com/

If you want to go a bit further down there is a good family site Le Col Vert at Lac Leon.
http://www.colvert.com/

there is a very good aire just outside of the site.

No big sites are cheap in July - August but still worth the money


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we go to an aire at navarosse, its right on the side of bisscarosse lake, it is surrounded by campsites , they all look very nice, one is in the acsi book, we prefer to stay on aires if one is available, very nice area make sure to take your cycles, cycle paths everwhere.

tomnjune


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My impression of the area is coloured by the fact that it rained heavily while I was there last May. The noise from the French airforce on their bomb practice runs didn't help either. 

I stayed for two days only on the ACSI site which I didn't care for much as it was a family site with entertainment and loads of statics which was not to my liking especially the open air karaoke yards from my pitch. The Aire is good though but was full. Overall I would not visit the area again.

As you will gather Victor Meldrew ia alive and well.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Lake Biscarosse is fresh water, and of excellent quality. The mayor's office in Parentis en born which lies at one end of this magnificent lake regularly tests the water and posts up the results. There are several campsites around it, of varying types. Unfortunately my knowledge of this lake and area, while it extended over about 20 years of family and friends camping there almost every year, ended about 4 years ago. We still keep in touch with many friends made over the years there. On more than one occassion, we tried other parts of France and even Italy or Germany, and after a few days trying other places we hotfooted it back to good old Lake Biscarosse !! Several other friends, English, Scottish, Dutch ,and French , did likewise ! It is great for windsurfing, canoing, sailing, waterskiing, and cycling through some of the most extensive forests in Europe. Hope this helps. By the way we always went in July, usually for three weeks. The weather was usually excellent ( to get the best chance of nice weather get South of Bordeaux.) The whole of Landes (the region Biscarosse is in) has summer weather similar to the south of France, but less crowded, and with fewer thieves and show offs, and less distance to drive.


----------

